

You're going to kill someome - zefi
http://albertmcwilliams.com/post/54015994028/youre-going-to-kill-someone

======
jacquesm
If this were true given the ratio of drivers of cars to cyclists there
shouldn't be any cyclists left. So "you're going to kill someone" is simply
not true.

I'm both a driver and a cyclist. If there is anything that will help cyclists
then it's not a bunch of yelling and baseless scaremongering but a requirement
that drivers put some time in on a bicylce as part of their driving
examination, in traffic. That way they get to appreciate from a first person
perspective what it is like to be totally unprotected while tons of steel are
zooming around you.

As for cycling in the United States: Don't. The country just simply does not
have the infrastructure to deal with the very few cyclists there are and the
general mindset of drivers there places cyclists somewhere along the line of a
target to hit (or a deer to avoid but which it is fine to squash otherwise).

One thing that would help America instantly would be to have a nationwide law
that states that if you hit/injure/kill a cyclist you are automatically in the
wrong, no matter what the situation. That would have the same effect on
drivers as kryptonite has on superman.

